# Kabellose Tastatur + Maus



## walle_89 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe zwar ein Notebook, aber um es komfortabler stationär nutzen zu können, wollte ich mir eine kabellose Tastatur+Maus-Combi und einen externen Bildschirm kaufen (Das Notebook wird auch viel "im Freien" genutzt, deshalb hat es schon seine Daseinsberechtigung ). Ich habe mich ziemlich gut an eine Notebook-Tastatur im Slim-Design gewöhnt und so möchte ich das gerne beibehalten  Soll heißen, dass die Tastatur auch schön schmal sein sollte und beim Tippen genauso wie die Notebook-Tastatur "leise" sein sollte.
Die Maus ist mir dann relativ egal - hauptsache mindestens 800 dpi und kabelllos 
Könnt ihr vll gutes Combos empfehlen? Oder was nutzt ihr denn so?
Grüße, walle


----------



## ronaldh (24. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze grundsätzlich Logitech-Produkte, weil die mir vom Tastenanschlag am besten gefallen, und ich auch mit der Langzeit-Haltbarkeit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Das ist aber grundsätzlich persönliches Empfinden, ich kenne auch Leute, die dies völlig anders empfinden. Da solltest Du im Laden mal verschiedene Tastaturen und Mäuse ausprobieren, welche Dir am Besten liegt.

Grundsätzlich würde ich Dir jedoch von Bluetooth-Lösungen abraten, besser sind andere Funksysteme. Zu Hause am Rechner habe ich ein Logitech Bluetooth-Set, im Büro praktisch die gleiche Maus und Tastatur, jedoch mit normalem Funk. Die Batterie-Laufzeit der Tastatur ist bei der Bluetooth-Tastatur nur schätzungsweise ein Drittel der Tastatur im Büro, obwohl in der BT-Tastatur 4 Batterien, im Büro nur 2 verbaut sind. Das betrifft auch die Akku-Laufzeit der Maus (es sind beides Laser-Mäuse MX-1000, Unterschied ist nur der Funk). Die Büromaus hält eine knappe Woche durch (bei ganztägiger Nutzung, die BT-Maus maximal 2 Tage.


----------



## CPoly (24. Februar 2010)

Ich werf mal mein Senf zur MX-1000 dazu:
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren die MX-1000 Laser Maus von Logitech gekauft und bin absolut überzeugt davon. Ich nutze sie von morgens bis abends und stelle sie über Nacht immer in die Station. Von den drei Akkubalken hat noch nie einer aufgehört zu leuchten. Außerdem ist die Maus sehr präzise. Sollte sie jemals kaputt gehen, kaufe ich ohne nachzudenken wieder eine MX-1000, auch wenn sie inzwischen teurer ist als damals, weil sie scheinbar nicht mehr produziert wird.


----------



## ronaldh (24. Februar 2010)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Ich werf mal mein Senf zur MX-1000 dazu:
> Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren die MX-1000 Laser Maus von Logitech gekauft und bin absolut überzeugt davon. Ich nutze sie von morgens bis abends und stelle sie über Nacht immer in die Station. Von den drei Akkubalken hat noch nie einer aufgehört zu leuchten. Außerdem ist die Maus sehr präzise. Sollte sie jemals kaputt gehen, kaufe ich ohne nachzudenken wieder eine MX-1000, auch wenn sie inzwischen teurer ist als damals, weil sie scheinbar nicht mehr produziert wird.



Da bin ich genau Deiner Meinung, ich finde sie auch super. Da ich jedoch 2 davon habe, wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass die BlueTooth-Variante einfach die schlechtere Wahl ist. Meine beiden MX-1000 sind inzwischen auch so knapp 4 Jahre alt...


----------



## walle_89 (24. Februar 2010)

Na gut, die vielgelobte Mx-1000 ist mir persönlich etwas zu teuer und auch zu aufwendig. Ich arbeite nicht mit Programmen, die eine hohe Präzision benötigen - ich will einfach nur ne Maus haben  Viel wichtiger ist mir hierbei die Tastatur - bei dem vielen Getippe sollte sie trotzdem schön leise bleiben? Ich werde mal demnächst zu Saturn gehen und mir die Logitech-Tastaturen angucken!
Und was sagt ihr zu Cherry? Ist die Marke auch gut`?


----------



## ronaldh (24. Februar 2010)

Zu Cherry: Ich kenne einige Menschen, die lieben Cherry-Tastaturen. Ich persönlich hasse sie. Aber wie gesagt, ist das Geschmacksache. Von der Haltbarkeit ist Cherry aber auch ok.


----------

